# step by step how to print a shirt illustration



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Im looking for a graphic or illustration that shows want a non-shirt-printer needs to know about printing shirts. 
Something like: 

step 1 picking out the shirt, 
step 2 choosing the art work, 
step 3 making the screen, 
step 4 printing the shirt, 
step 5 finished shirt.

I'm not good at making this sort of graphic/illustration. I'm hoping some here knows where I could find one. Then I could quickly show someone the process.ThanksMB


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Try youtube, there is lots of stuff on there

Lar


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

dim116 said:


> Try youtube, there is lots of stuff on there
> 
> Lar


What I looking for is a graphic to show people what the steps are. I know how its done. But most people off the street dont know what it takes to print a shirt.
something like this......


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Lar means for you to show customers.

Would you be able to modify the above for your use? Just wondering.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is ours

ndesigns.net/tour


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

MBrhythm said:


> Im looking for a graphic or illustration that shows want a non-shirt-printer needs to know about printing shirts.
> Something like:
> 
> step 1 picking out the shirt,
> ...


I don't think there is a free graphic you can use that will describe all the steps.

If you need something like that done and you don't have the skills to do it yourself, your best bit is to hire a freelance graphic designer to create the graphic for you.

Places like elance.com, guru.com, designoutpost.com, or our classifieds/referrals area would be good places to look for a freelance graphic artist to create that type of grahpic.


----------

